# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  New arm for my daughter

## Jeff W

My daughter, 25, is a recent amputee.  She lost her right arm, just below her elbow, so she has some residual limb, but not a whole lot, under her elbow.  She would love a prosthetic 3D printed arm, as the insurance company would not approve a myoelectric arm for her.  Thank you.
Jeff W

----------


## curious aardvark

contact these guys: http://enablingthefuture.org/

They'll put you in touch with someone local to you :-) 

Sounds like your daughter should be a good candidate for a 3d printed hand and forearm. 

I wish you The best of luck :-)

----------

